# Demo clips.



## Paul B (Oct 22, 2006)

Check this out. It has a pretty good range of different approaches to Hapkido. Some good...some well..meh. 

It's worth as look. Let me know what you think of the Po Bak Sool.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 22, 2006)

I have not seen much Hapkido before.  I liked the outdoor demos.  Some of the techniques were a little theatrical but otherwise I liked watching it.  Thanks.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 30, 2006)

Those clips were exciting!!! I loved the gun disarm techinque at 3:35 in the clip.

Thank you for posting those, the clips are very inspiring. I cannot wait to train again.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the clip!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2006)

I thought it was a great layout of techniques well reheasrt and thanks for posting it.


----------



## Brian Jones (Dec 1, 2006)

Very Nice!!


----------

